# Cartoon-Levels of Awesomeness, Thy Name Is Elon



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Concerning the maiden launch of Falcon Heavy in January:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936782477502246912


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Concerning the maiden launch of Falcon Heavy in January:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936782477502246912


Stop making more cars (and sending them to space). Make more Model 3's!!!


----------



## SolarPro (Aug 5, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Stop making more cars (and sending them to space). Make more Model 3's!!!


The car was made a long time ago. No new cars were killed in the making of this launch.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

SolarPro said:


> The car was made a long time ago. No new cars were killed in the making of this launch.


I know I was just kidding


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Well, the situation is now clear as mud :Þ

https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/1/16726822/spacex-falcon-heavy-tesla-roadster-launch-elon-musk

Ed: good, cleared up. They are indeed launching it!

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/quest...plan-launch-tesla-roadster-mars-falcon-heavy/


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Kinda reminds me of this...










"But when he planned to [launch the Roadster into outer space], he crossed that line between everyday [awesomeness] and cartoonish super-[awesomeness]!"
-- Waylon Smithers, S7E1, "Who Shot [the Electric Car Toward Mars] Part 2"


----------

